# Your greatest fear?



## tagzard (Sep 24, 2011)

This isn't a rip off of the thread made by KirbyBoy. I want to know what your greatest fear is. Not what scares you.


Mine is getting fat.


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 24, 2011)

My little sister when she's mad.


----------



## Demonstryde (Sep 24, 2011)

dying before zombies roam the earth.
also being one that dies in a global apocalypse and not one of the few survivors to roam an unforgiving landscape filled with ashes of lost cities, and mountains of charred corpses


----------



## emigre (Sep 24, 2011)

Just impotence.


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 24, 2011)

To be alone.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 25, 2011)

That's kind of a hard one. Wasting my chances in life, I guess.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 25, 2011)

That GBAtemp will suffer an influx of tagzard-like people.


----------



## kevan (Sep 25, 2011)

^ That.


----------



## wasim (Sep 25, 2011)

Alan john taking over the temp !!


just kidding


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 25, 2011)

To love a woman worst than my Ex was.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 25, 2011)

There are a special type of beetles... I don't know how they're called in English, but in Russian they are called медвежий жук (bear beetle). They are called so because they are so poisoning that they could kill a bear. I saw 3 larva's in my garden, they are about 3-inches big, and ugly as fuck. When they grow, they become 3 times bigger.

I'm seriously afraid of these things, since they grow up in late-fall.


----------



## nintendoom (Sep 25, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> There are a special type of beetles... I don't know how they're called in English, but in Russian they are called ???????? ??? (bear beetle). They are called so because they are so poisoning that they could kill a bear. I saw 3 larva's in my garden, they are about 3-inches big, and ugly as fuck. When they grow, they become 3 times bigger.
> 
> I'm seriously afraid of these things, since they grow up in late-fall.


Alan John is dead, then.

To have no more money.
and to be alone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 25, 2011)

I fear nothing but fear itself!!!



Spoiler: And items...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 25, 2011)

There is really only one real 'fear' for me, Alzheimers.

I've had to deal with losing damn near everything at some point in my life thanks to health. But I have at least never lost being 'me'.


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2011)

to piss my pants.


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 25, 2011)

Snakes. I'm literally not scared of anything besides snakes... Well, terrified is the right word.

And heights a little bit. Only in some cases though. I love rollercoasters (been on the highest one ever, and not scared at all), cliff jumping, and all these other things... but when it comes to rock climbing... I just can't do it....


----------



## Kiekoes (Sep 25, 2011)

Probably spiders.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 25, 2011)

My biggest fear is that I'll never be even close to where I want to be in life, that I'll never make the right choices and wind up living job to job in a futile effort to delay death by freezing on the steps of a homeless shelter with nothing more than a pocket of crushed dreams and a broken will.


...


That and spiders. I fucking hate spiders.


----------



## Devin (Sep 25, 2011)

Being buried alive. When I "die" I want to be buried with a cell phone, or some source of communication.

(AT&T?! No signal?! FUUUUUUUU!)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 25, 2011)

Devin said:
			
		

> Being buried alive. When I "die" I want to be buried with a cell phone, or some source of communication.
> 
> (AT&T?! No signal?! FUUUUUUUU!)


_this_

They better put some form of communication inside my casket when I _die_. With some nonperishable food.

Although I may just cryogenically freeze myself instead of get buried.


----------



## Devin (Sep 25, 2011)

soulx said:
			
		

> Devin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Air supply as well. Enough in case your rescue is delayed.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 25, 2011)

Devin said:
			
		

> soulx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a hand-crank generator. In case, the batteries in the electronics run out.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 25, 2011)

soulx said:
			
		

> Devin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is actually a pretty common fear. It was one of the greatest fears of Edgar Allan Poe. 


Spoiler: It led to these being developed












See also: Safety Coffin

I'd outfit my safety coffin with two tones of bells so I could alert people to my resurrection by playing Safety Dance. 

_We can't dance though we want to
we have left our friends behind.
You know our friends still dance but now we can't dance 
cause we're trapped like we're in a mine. 


We can't dance, we can't dance.
Might as well look at your hands.
We can't dance, we can't dance.
Dig me up and bring me new paaaaaannnnttts.

dun dundun dundun dun dadun dundun dundun dundun dun dadun dun_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 25, 2011)

Death and murdering someone very close to me. Also, spiders.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 25, 2011)

the death of my family or friends...
and Strange noises like when i'm asleep i sometimes hear footsteps downstairs or chairs that are getting moved but when i go downstairs..
there's nobody.... creepy


----------



## Rayder (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd have to say that my biggest fear is drowning.   Almost like a phobia.....I won't get on a boat, for example.  I won't go in any pool where I can't stand up in it and have my head above the water.  Never having learned to swim doesn't help either.  I remember trying to learn to swim 20+ years ago at a public pool class, but I couldn't even master the floating stuff early on in the class.  I sank like a rock every time.   

I think that was the start of my fear of the water.

It really bums my friend out that I won't go out on his boat with him, but just the thought of doing so sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## haddad (Sep 25, 2011)

my fear is same as 4-leaf-clover

i am serious


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't explain it, but I'm horrified of clusters of tiny holes. I'm trypophobic.


----------



## Zetta_x (Sep 25, 2011)

My fear is that people will start to get less predictable.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 26, 2011)

DrOctapu said:
			
		

> Can't explain it, but I'm horrified of clusters of tiny holes. I'm trypophobic.


does this scare you?


----------



## Rizsparky (Sep 26, 2011)

DrOctapu said:
			
		

> Can't explain it, but I'm horrified of clusters of tiny holes. I'm trypophobic.


i have the same phobia, have you seen that toad that hatches babies out of its back? i was traumatised for a few weeks..


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Sep 26, 2011)

Scorpions I HATE SCORPIONS! I want a gun or a flamethrower just to kill those bastards! Everytime I see them on TV I hiss at the TV in real life run like hell!!!!!!! and arm myself with a weapon so I can kill those bastards!


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 26, 2011)

my fear is getting in a car accident also getting in a fight with a mauy thai master.


----------



## Amphy2310 (Sep 27, 2011)

I am scared of the dark, well its more of a concept of what lurks in it, I run when I go to the toilet at night because I think someone is watching me


----------

